# US,Japan,India,PI Exercise in S China Sea



## tomahawk6 (9 May 2019)

Good to see India getting involved. 

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/us-japan-india-and-philippines-challenge-beijing-with-naval-drills-in-the-south-china-sea/ar-AAB7UXS?ocid=spartanntp&pfr=1


----------



## RISING SUN (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## RISING SUN (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## RISING SUN (7 Nov 2021)

RISING SUN said:


> View attachment 67035




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452651223513919489


----------

